# Filets mit oder ohne Haut



## culinarius (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

warum muß man eigendlich die Haut abziehen ?

In dem vielen Restaurants wir der Fisch auf der Haut gebraten serviert.

Hat das evtl. mit der Lagerung was zu tun ?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß Culinarius


----------



## Forellenudo (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Ich persönlich ziehe die Haut immer ab,das hat aber nur den Grund das ich die gebratene Haut nicht mag,viele Essen die ja mit.


----------



## Case (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Die Haut gehört dazu. Meine Frau lässt die auch immer liegen. Ich ess die dann mit. 

Case


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Meine erfahrungen mit filets sind relativ neu noch, finde es aber gerade beim braten sehr gut wenn die haut dran bleibt, da die gefahr des zerfallens sehr klein ist. Die Haut muss man ja dann nich mitessen. Letztens gabs Hechtfilet, ungeschuppt und mit Haut, hat überhaupt nicht gestört und das Filet war sehr saftig.


----------



## Nauke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Hallo,

für mich persönlich hats einfach nur mit der Sauberkeit zu tun.

In den ersten Norge -Jahren haben wir die Filets auch mit der Haut gebraten.
War eben nur etwas mühsam einige Fische wie Schellfisch oder Köhler zu schuppen.

Jetzt, zack, Haut ab und fertig. So kann man dann auch nen größeren Fang in einer angemessenen Zeit versorgen.

Vom Geschmack her, bin ich bald geneigt zu behaupten, das Filets mit Haut
besser schmecken. Wenns nicht gerade Lumb ist. #h


----------



## culinarius (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Culinarius


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Ich halte es mal so und mal so.
Beim Dorsch mag ich z.B. die Haut sehr gern essen,beim Köhler wieder nicht.
Fakt ist aber,wenn man den Fisch brät zerfällt er nicht so schnell und bleibt saftiger.
Bei Fischaufläufen oder Kochfisch nehme ich grundsätzlich enthäutete Filets.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Frischer Fisch ist problemlos mit Haut zu essen. Ist der Fisch nicht mehr frisch und/oder zu lange gefrostet gewesen, kann es beim Braten mit der Haut vorkommen das alles nach "ranzigem Fett" schmeckt.

Denn auch fettarme Fische haben Fett, das sitzt oft genug direkt unter der Haut und kann bei Überlagerung oben erwähnten Geschmack erzeugen.

Daher auch Filets mit Haut nicht so lange einfrieren wie die ohne.

Ansonsten ist es wirklich Geschmacksache - der eine mags, der andere nicht.

Die anderen aufgezählten Vorteile (zerfällt weniger in der Pfanne, saftiger) lassen sich auch bei Filets ohne Haut realisieren:
Filets nur einmal wenden, dazu nen entsprechend breiten und großen Wender benutzen schon zerfällt nix mehr.

Filet einfach nich zu lange braten, dann bleibts auch ohne Haut saftig.


----------



## abuhamster (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Hallo,
ich häute meine Filets immer, weil ich diese sowieso immer paniere.
Gruß Michael


----------



## ollidi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Beim Dorsch und bei den Platten lasse ich auch immer die Haut dran und esse sie mit.
Bei Platten eh, weil ich die eigentlich immer im Ganzen brate und keine Filets runterschneide.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Hi,

beim Wittling schmeckt die Haut besonders gut.
Dorsch, Köhler, Schelli zieh ich "das Fell über die Ohren"...

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Jirko (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

moin culinarius #h

hab´s mal in die rezepteecke geschubst... wünsch dir noch nen schönes WE #h


----------



## fzZzzz (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Wenn man frischen Fisch brät (mit haut) dann läuft nicht der ganze leckere Saft raus.
Das Filet bleibt also schön saftig, ohne Haut trocknet der Fisch etwas aus. Ansonsten gibt es so viele möglichkeiten, z.B. nen Bierteig. Ist eigentlich alles mit oder ohne Haut drin, je nach Geschmack. Wer vor hat die Haut zu essen, sollte den Fisch "schuppen" . Wer die Haut sowieso wegwirft, kann auch die Schuppen drauf lassen. Viel Spass in der Küche und am Teller


----------



## MobyDicky (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Mmmmmmhh ... die die knusprige Haut von frisch gebratenem Fisch - vorzugsweise von Forelle, Zander oder Dorsch - ist mit das Leckerste am ganzen Essen !!!

 :m  für mich jedenfalls

thüringische Grüße

       #a


----------



## Gesangsverein (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Ich mach die Haut auch immer weg...weil ich meist nur Barsche filetiere; die haben en en Fleisch das nich zerfällt und wenn man die Haut dranlässt, dann hat man en Problem mit den dummen Kammschuppen (die man ja nich gescheit abbekommt).
Bei ner Forelle oder so würd ich den Fisch allerdings wohl erst schuppen, dann filetieren und die Haut dran lassen - schließlcih schmeckt die echt gut!


----------



## Bondex (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Wer seinen Filets die Haut wegschneidet, der ißt sein halbes Brathähnchen auch ohne Haut:q Nein im Ernst ein Dorsch schmeckt wirklich viel besser wenn man die HAut dran läßt. Bei stark schuppigen Fischen kann ich es verstehen wenn man die Haut nicht mitessen will z.B. Barsch oder Weißfisch. #c


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Moin,

ich habe es letztens dann auch mal mit Haut probiert, die bekam aber ganz schnell Risse... woran liegts?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

@ Michaelb


> die bekam aber ganz schnell Risse... woran liegts?


 
Ist mir auch passiert - jetzt bruttzel ich immer die Seite ohne Haut zuerst, dann ist die andere Seite schon leicht vorgegart und reißt dann meistens nicht mehr, oder seltener


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Moin,

nochmal drüber nachgedacht: ich hatte zeitgleich Filets ohne Haut und paniert in der Pfanne und die brauchen ja eher mehr Hitze... vielleicht war es dem "halbhäutigen" Filet auch einfach zu heiß?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## aal-andy (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

@MichaelB

die hautseite sollte schon zuerst gebraten werden, diese muss nur vorher an ein paar stellen eingeritzt werden. guten appetit.


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Moin,

aaa - ha |rolleyes  also entweder die Hautseite zuerst oder als zweites braten  
Eingeritzt hatte ich die Filets, beim nächsten Mal werde ich entweder gehäutet und paniert *oder* mit Haut und dann mit weniger Hitze braten |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gast 1 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Die Idee mit der Haut haut mich um.

Aber ich werde es garantiert ausprobieren.#6#6#6


----------



## Fischdödl (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen ersten größeren Wels gefuttert und habe beides ausprobiert.Das mit Haut konnte man nicht essen:vDas ohne Haut war Super lecker:m#6#6


----------



## chippog (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Filets mit oder ohne Haut*



			
				MobyDicky schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmmmhh ... die die knusprige Haut von frisch gebratenem Fisch - vorzugsweise von Forelle, Zander oder Dorsch - ist mit das Leckerste am ganzen Essen !!!
> 
> :m  für mich jedenfalls
> 
> thüringische Grüße #a


genau so sehe ich das bei einigen fischarten auch! am besten klappt das wohl bei meeresfischen, da die haut meist ohne stöhrende schuppen, da diese oft klein oder nicht vorhanden, ist. ausserdem gilt das von thomas gesagte nicht nur für nicht mehr ganz so frische fische sondern auch für süsswasserfische, die einen leichten modergeschmack aufweisen könnten. der sitzt mit vorliebe in dem meist dunkleren fett zwischen fischfleisch und haut, also haut wegfiletieren.

nauke! ne, gerade frisches lumbfilet, allerdings von den kleineren, so bis vier, schmeckt mit haut ganz wunderbar! habe solche filets mal paniert und meinen angelkumpels untergeschoben. die haben von der haut nix gemerkt!!!

filets mit haut brate ich am liebsten mit der hautfreien seite zuerst, weil das die seite ist, die am empfindlichsten fürs austrocknen ist. ausserdem biegen sich gerade bei frischen filets dieselben wie bananen, wenn die hautseite zuerst gebraten wird, so dass die innenseite nicht mehr einwandfrei gebraten werden kann. einschneiden wäre eine hilfe, könnte aber durch zu tiefes einschneiden schnell das filet verderben. bei plattfischen, die ich mit gräten und haut brate, schneide ich allerdings gewinnbringend beide seiten vier fünf mal quer zum rückgrad ein. sonst banane!

eine andere interessante variante ist die, die haut von frischen fischen zwar abzufiletieren, sie aber dann in streifen zu schneiden um sie vor den filets oder in einer anderen bratpfanne kross zu braten, salzen und pfeffern nicht vergessen und auf die fertig gebratenen filets legen, bei lachshaut lasse ich auch die schuppen dran! schmeckt trotzdem und sogar meinen kindern! welche häute sich dazu gut eignen, sei dem eigenen geschmack und den experimentierfreudigen überlassen. bei süsswasserfischen wäre ich aus obigen gründen allerdings sehr vorsichtig.

was wäre ein steinbutt im backofen bei zirka hundertfünfzig grad gebacken ohne seine haut? trocken und ein trauerspiel. die obere beschuppte haut nach dem backen schön anschneiden und vom fisch "abrollen". an die untere haut lasse ich keinen ran!

wittlinge werden unterhalb von drei vierhundert gramm grundsätzlich mit haut und gräten, also "rund" gebraten, da beides den feinen filets einen etwas herzhafteren geschmack verleihen. bei grösseren wittlingen lasse ich beim filetieren aus gleichem grund die haut dran, sogar wenn ich sie einfrieren muss, was ich bei wittling sehr ungerne mache, da er frisch um vieles besser schmeckt als nach ein paar tagen im gefrierer. wittling ohne haut ist wie drei liter bier ohne pipimachen...  

so, erst mal genug gehäutet... chippog


----------

